# why does my chihuahua eat poo



## fatchi (Apr 1, 2006)

i have a male chihuahua puppy and he seems to like eating his own pooh, has anyone got an explantion for this??? :wave:


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Err No sorry , Just that my mum has boys and they eat pooh too ukeright: Miss Poppy Is VERY intersted in other Poo but not her own andas yet she has not eaten any!
Poppy


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

There are a couple of reasons why dogs do that...

1) It contains tonnes of protein (esp cat poo, actually), and this really attracts dogs to it (flies land on and digest poo for the same reason!)

2) He might be doing this if he feels threatened in any way; in the wild, dogs eat their own poo to 'cover their tracks' from predators...

3) Rarely caused by nutritional deficiency (but as long as you're feeding him a good diet, this WON'T be the case)

4) Puppies like to test boundaries, and aren't quite certain what they should and shouldn't eat...


Solutions are trial and error, I think...
There are lots of substances on the market that can be sprayed on the poo to make it taste horrid and then he won't eat it...
Also, just picking up the poo quickly before he eats it might help (once he's not had poo for a while, he may have broken the habit of eating it)
Otherwise, just a firm 'no' when he does it, or however else you make him know he's been a naughty boy...


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie used to do this, then we switched her food (for another reason), and she stopped.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Gracie'smom said:


> Gracie used to do this, then we switched her food (for another reason), and she stopped.


I'd be interested to know what type of food Gracie was on before and now. Carl's on RC mini puppy right now and I was thinking about switching him to either Innova or Wellness. I wonder if either of those would help with the poop eating...yuck!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Butter is GUILTY of eating caca too!! But she doesn't eat her own, she eats Britneys! I dont mind that she does that, but I hate hearing her chow down


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Katie 18 said:


> Gracie'smom said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie used to do this, then we switched her food (for another reason), and she stopped.
> ...


She was on science diet (from the breeder), but she never ate very well at all (I don't think she liked it), so I switched her. (it was only while she ate the science diet that she ate her poop) We went through quite a few things because she's a very picky girl! After so many threads about the qualities of dog food, I hate to admit it, but she currently is eating Iam's canned chicken and rice, and beneful puppy food for kibble. I've tried several of the better brands, and she wouldn't touch it! It's taken me months to find something she would actually eat daily.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

My vet told us it could be due to low Iron, to start giving Vitamins along with their food.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

kitty- what kind of vitamins?


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

hmm dont remember the name but any pet store should have a doggy chewable vitamin an we also gave an extra calcium vitamin. just make sure its a multi-tab sorta like what we are supposed to take but for dogs. I think Old Mother Hubbard may have some , but it doesnt need to be expensive just compare ingredents.


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

Really, dogs shouldn't need vitamins if on a good food. Sometimes people think "Well, it can't hurt..." 

Yes, it can! Everything you or your pet ingests is processed by your liver. Adding extra vitamins or protein puts a ton of strain on your liver. Pet vitamins can lead to abnormal blood test results, because their liver is working overtime. The more you tax your liver, the quicker it fails.

If the dog tests as having low iron, by all means supplement with iron...but don't do it just because.


----------



## Kirby27 (Mar 1, 2013)

My 4 month old chi puppies have been eating their/each others poop off and on. We have tried feeding them about a tablespoon each of pineapple once a day and it really is helping!!! They go after it a lot less and I often see them sniff it and walk away! I have no idea what about pineapple makes their poop yucky but it's worth a shot! I feel like a light in the sky has opened  Now, what is the natural cure for peeing in naughty places?


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

One of my doxies will do that on occasion. I just pick up the poop after they go.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate to tell you this, but dogs eat poop 'cause it tastes wonderful to them. Like caviar to dogs! The above reasons may be true, but mostly it is because they are DOGS, and they love the taste. Just pick it up as fast as you can.

We have a sheltie that does it. She is 9 yrs old, and we have tried everything. Nothing works. We just pick it up as fast as we can.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I have an aunt who bred shelties for years and does agility...she's had a couple of poo eaters. According to her, if it's not a deficiency, it can't be stopped, it becomes a habit, because even if you don't see it they will do it when you aren't looking.

My other aunt has a hound who is a human poo eater..go out into the woods with him and he will find it and eat it. It's disgusting.

Thankfully Douglas and Lulu only eat horse poops. All dogs love horse poops, don't know why.


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Chach did it too. He did it mostly when he was on a cheaper dog food. I have him on Nutro dry ... I think its naturals. I started him on some wet food and gave him Cesars, and he has started being interested in it again. When I buy Nutro wet dog food...he isn't interested. So was telling hubby the other day we need to go with the Nutro wet again. I give a combination of wet and dry in the morning and then dry at night.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothing grosser than going to give our dog a kiss and smelling poop.


----------

